# Cars parking in the contractor parking



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Has any one ever had a run in with home owners parking in the contractor spots at hd. I am asking because it is a pet peeve of mine. I hate when I pull up and can't get a spot and have to get dry wall or ply wood and there is two or three cars there. 
Nicko


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Every dam time. Its mainly in HD this happens but it sure pisses me off. Its one reason I do my best not to shop there unless its a last resort.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

What? Legitimate contractors can't drive Prius' and Volvos? :laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

480sparky said:


> What? Legitimate contractors can't drive Prius' and Volvos? :laughing:


Funny you should say that. One of the builders I work for drives a Prius. He has a truck he brings his trailer with, then uses the Prius exclusively from that point on. 

But to the OP, do I get ticked off? Not in the least. I park under the canopy. That, IMO, is the contractors parking spot. I wouldn't be caught dead in the so called contractor parking area.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Funny you should say that. One of the builders I work for drives a Prius. He has a truck he brings his trailer with, then uses the Prius exclusively from that point on.
> 
> But to the OP, do I get ticked off? Not in the least. I park under the canopy. That, IMO, is the contractors parking spot. I wouldn't be caught dead in the so called contractor parking area.


Under the canopy is where I am talking about.


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

The covered area is supposed to be a loading zone, not a parking area. Trying to load your truck up in there is nearly impossible with all the trucks left unattended.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Splinter said:


> The covered area is supposed to be a loading zone, not a parking area. Trying to load your truck up in there is nearly impossible with all the trucks left unattended.


At my local HD it is a parking and loading zone. They have yellow parking lines drawn and a sign in front of each spot that says parking for our pro customers.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I refuse to park there. 

Calling that "Contractor Parking" is like calling McDonalds "Fine Cuisine"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

It always boggles my mind when I hear about other areas where they officially allow parking in the loading zone. Makes no sense at all.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Our Lowes here always has lots of parking space...it's never an issue for me. And the canopy is for loading only.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Big fuss about nothing if you ask me. Who cares where you park.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> Our Lowes here always has lots of parking space...it's never an issue for me. And the canopy is for loading only.


Same for me, Lowes or HD, there is a ton of contractor parking. Then again i usually go to the same HD and Lowes so i just do not run into that situation. I am sure if i worked in Los Angeles i would have parking issues though...but parking in general there blows anyway.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I always park in the spot that says "reserved for cashier of the month". Mainly cause im that good at the self checkout


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Stuff a pillow under your shirt and go in to complain there's no "New and Expecting Mother" parking.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

480sparky said:


> Stuff a pillow under your shirt and go in to complain there's no "New and Expecting Mother" parking.


I park in those too call me a d bag but there is no spot that says " so f'n pissed to have to be shopping here in the first place"


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

nickko said:


> I hate when I pull up and can't get a spot and have to get dry wall or ply wood and there is two or three cars there.
> Nicko


It's pretty cool to go to a drywall or plywood distributor or a different lumber yard ....

and pull next to the lift or have it brought to your truck via fork lift. :laughing: No parking problems there :laughing:

Home Despot, Blowes, Johnny's place (menards) they are ""RETAIL"" stores, with RETAIL Customers and RETAIL problems.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I frequent HD more often than I should admit, but I have NEVER parked under the canopy.

How difficult is it to roll the cart an extra 50 feet to a peon parking space?

I've seen Black Friday types of fights over trying to get out of there when some moron parks right behind a contractor truck so they can't load through the back, etc.

I wheel my cart happily through the BMW's, the Mercedes SUV's, et.al. in the "contractor pick up area" to arrive at my peon parking all the time with much less hassle.

The whole thing reminds me of when I went back to college in the mid 90's with the sole intention of learning Spanish. I parked at the far end of the lot of the community college and always had the same exact space every day. True I had to walk 500 feet every day.

I was amazed at the kids who would circle the parking lot over and over and over and over to find a spot just a "little bit closer", hold up traffic while they watched someone who might be leaving to capture the space, etc. Just dumb.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What? Legitimate contractors can't drive Prius' and Volvos? :laughing:


I drive my wife's Prius to HD on the weekends, and park in the contractor spots. It doesn't say pick up trucks only, and I am still a contractor even when I'm doing honey do stuff. 

When I'm in my company truck and I know I won't be in there long, and there is not a lot of activity outside, I park under the canopy.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> .............
> 
> I was amazed at the kids who would circle the parking lot over and over and over and over to find a spot just a "little bit closer", hold up traffic while they watched someone who might be leaving to capture the space, etc. Just dumb.


True story:

One more than one occasion, I've followed a vehicle into a parking lot. I take the first handy spot I see (usually in the outer 30% of the lot), and walk in.

The vehicle I followed in is circling around the lot as I go in.


And,........ yep, you guessed it: They're still circling when I come back out with my purchase.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

It's only the LAZY contractors and ones with attitude problems that PARK under the canopy. 

I appreciate them advertising it to me. Tells me who is too LAZY to walk an extra 50 ft and therefore who not to call!

Oh, and those who tool up and park right across the main customer entrance....


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

rselectric1 said:


> Again. why the obsession with the contractor pick up, the canopy, and for that matter the contractor check out aisle?
> 
> Not even the dummies that accost obvious contractors to try and sell them kitchens can tell the difference, so who cares if you are checking out or parking in the appropriate aisles?


Yeah, I had a saleslady from Waste Management try to sell me one of those curb side tarp/dumpster things that you do your DIY project and they come pick up your scrap. She didn't know that I had been trying for 2 days to get them to come empty at least one of the three 40 yard dumpsters I was using on the site at the time. I kinda unloaded on her.:sad: But then I apologized before I left. It wasn't her fault.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Yeah, I had a saleslady from Waste Management try to sell me one of those curb side tarp/dumpster things that you do your DIY project and they come pick up your scrap. She didn't know that I had been trying for 2 days to get them to come empty at least one of the three 40 yard dumpsters I was using on the site at the time. I kinda unloaded on her.:sad: But then I apologized before I left. It wasn't her fault.


I think it takes these youngsters a few tries at an obvious contractor on a mission before they get told off a few times to tune in. We normally have a "look" and pace that sets us apart from strolling shoppers, and it's too bad that the powers that be don't save these kids from an instant rejection by training them to tell the difference.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I park under the canopy whether I'm loading up on stuff or getting one small item.

If you don't like it, get over it and I'm impressed that something as small as parking is one of your life problems.

I don't think any non lettered trucks or cars should be under there because who is to say if they're a contractor or not but I don't let it worry me all day.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Doesn't really matter to me where people park, other than in the loading zone (the store near me doesn't have dedicated parking spots there). Though in reality even that doesn't matter to me other than when I see someone (normally joe schmoe) loading their truck (minivan) in the rain because *insert contractor truck with name on it here* is parked there to save walking in the rain. I normally laugh to myself as I park, help them load up quickly and walk away knowing they saw me get outta my truck with name on it. I got a phone call once saying how nice a guy from my company was for helping them. Other guy beware: you looked like a jerk...walking out with a box of screws.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

They're cold call style selling stuff. If they don't talk to someone they don't make the sale. I'd get one of those bags if i was doing a project at home and the $ made sense compared to me taking it to the dump. The dump takes time, time is $, so......


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

If you're ever at the West Hartford CT HD, dont leave your truck unattended under the canopy. It's posted as a fire lane. And enforced. Aske me how i know.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I don't think any non lettered trucks or cars should be under there because who is to say if they're a contractor or not but I don't let it worry me all day.


I understand your talking about it being a way to verify...but few of the contractors I deal with have lettered vehicles. Very few. Mostly just the mechanical guys (and the roofers)

edit...the guys doing more than a mil a year have lettered vehicles too, none of the above frequent HD very often. Unless they're doing weekend warrior stuff...out with their wifes Prius


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> They're cold call style selling stuff. If they don't talk to someone they don't make the sale. I'd get one of those bags if i was doing a project at home and the $ made sense compared to me taking it to the dump. The dump takes time, time is $, so......


Got nothing against the bags- pretty handy for what they are. She just hit me at a bad time- she was selling for the same company that was supplying the real dumpsters that I couldn't get emptied. And it was obvious I was a contractor on a mission when she stepped in front of me heading to the hardware aisle. Even had my hard hat and high vis vest on.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

ArtisanRemod said:


> If you're ever at the West Hartford CT HD, dont leave your truck unattended under the canopy. It's posted as a fire lane. And enforced. Aske me how i know.


How? :whistling
ha! ...I assume the same way I found out that parking 10 minutes downtown without putting a nickel in the meter isn't a good idea...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

mudpad said:


> Got nothing against the bags- pretty handy for what they are. She just hit me at a bad time- she was selling for the same company that was supplying the real dumpsters that I couldn't get emptied. And it was obvious I was a contractor on a mission when she stepped in front of me heading to the hardware aisle. Even had my hard hat and high vis vest on.


No i got it, but when your in sales you have to sell to everyone. Never know when you're going to hit it


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

mudpad said:


> Got nothing against the bags- pretty handy for what they are. She just hit me at a bad time- she was selling for the same company that was supplying the real dumpsters that I couldn't get emptied. And it was obvious I was a contractor on a mission when she stepped in front of me heading to the hardware aisle. Even had my hard hat and high vis vest on.


She probably thought you were Johnny Homeowner doing your best Bob the Builder impersonation.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

dom-mas said:


> I understand your talking about it being a way to verify...but few of the contractors I deal with have lettered vehicles. Very few. Mostly just the mechanical guys (and the roofers) edit...the guys doing more than a mil a year have lettered vehicles too, none of the above frequent HD very often. Unless they're doing weekend warrior stuff...out with their wifes Prius


I was mainly joking. I don't let where people park worry me.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

Bad things happen here when you PARK under the canopy here. Cigs in the winndow , knives down the paint, valve stems cut are just a few that come to mind

Ive been known to back the trailer in so tight an offender cant get in their illegally parked vehicle untill Im loaded and gone. Loading zones here are fire lanes


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Warren said:


> She probably thought you were Johnny Homeowner doing your best Bob the Builder impersonation.


No, Bob the Builder is doing an impersonation of me.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Red Adobe said:


> Bad things happen here when you PARK under the canopy here. Cigs in the winndow , knives down the paint, valve stems cut are just a few that come to mind
> 
> Ive been known to back the trailer in so tight an offender cant get in their illegally parked vehicle untill Im loaded and gone. Loading zones here are fire lanes


Wow, tough neighborhood.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> If you're ever at the West Hartford CT HD, dont leave your truck unattended under the canopy. It's posted as a fire lane. And enforced. Aske me how i know.


Curious now. Were you under the canopy? It can't be a pick up zone 
AND a fire lane since there is no parking or standing in fire zones. Ask me how I know.

I usually rest my carts against (front or back) the ones who are parked in the handicapped spaces without a placard or permit when I notice them.


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

On the original quesiton, I like to take the truck and the "rolling warehouse" and park so the trailer so it's about 4 inches from the door.
Some day I'll get to see one of these folks come out and see what's been done and go through the passenger door.
Of course, the "conversation" we have when I fire up the truck will also likekly be interesting.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

that **** drives me insane when im picking up sheet goods or a door for a client who ordered it throught there


i go to bring my truck under the canopy and theres no space.. one douchebag in a vw rabbit whos coming out of the store with a rake.. someone in a cavilier with a can of paint and some brushes.. etc... mind you this only happens at one specific location. . the other location which is bigger has someone whos job it is to specifically be at the canopy to keep people from parking there and helping load things into peoples vehicles

my other pet peave. be it at a parking lot or on the jobsite.. guys parking directly behind you.. i always knew it as a unwritten rule on the jobsite to always leave a minimum of 4' behind work vans and trucks specifically so they have space to open there doors or drop the tailgate in order to load and unload the back of it


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I drive in, find a parking space big enough for my truck that does not look to be in the direct line of carts. Go in buy what I need, get out of there. 

I don't give a crap about "contractor" parking, most of the guys I see in those spots are show offs anyway, not contractors.

Quit bitchin' get it done....


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

You got to put everything in a cart anyway right??? Those carts roll on asphalt just as well as on concrete.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just pull right inside, my truck fits through those big double doors.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Who says I don't? Many guys park there, many guys load there. I have NEVER heard anyone complain. I guess we just aren't a bunch of Sally's that whine about the small stuff. The guys who have trailers around here park in the lot. I guess, unlike your parts, they don't feel like they own the place and are the only ones on this planet.
> 
> Also, Lowe's doesn't allow you to park under their canopy. But then again their entire lot is always empty. And they are always unloading their semi's there. So even if you wanted to load up there, there is no space.
> 
> Most Menards stores don't have a canopy, but some have a contractor parking area at the front of the store. You can back into those spots and load with out interfering with anyone else. Trailers cannot parkl there, but I guess we are being rude by not allowing them to park across the spaces to load. Give me a break. :laughing:


I don't know TNT one of us uses the loading zone to load. And one of us uses the loading zone to park. Maybe you can figure out which one is acting like he is above the rules


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I just pull right inside, my truck fits through those big double doors.




If you rev up the engine a couple times before you shut it off you will probably get lots of help as well

:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

JT Wood said:


> I don't know TNT one of us uses the loading zone to load. And one of us uses the loading zone to park. Maybe you can figure out which one is acting like he is above the rules


He told you straight out that it is painted "parking". I don't know what the issue is here.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Kent Whitten said:


> He told you straight out that it is painted "parking". I don't know what the issue is here.


Lack of comprehension skills.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

I am not at HD too often, but usually I park way out as we have a lot of "special" drivers and they have demonstrated their driving/door opening skills.

The canopy area seems to be respected for the most part, I see guys loading up stuff all the time. Now and then there's an empty truck, but you will find [email protected]@@(#les everywhere, and I'm not going to let them ruin my day over stupid stuff like that.

Remember this is Canada, we are mostly polite and sorry LOL


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I always park as far away as I can in parking lots. I can't take the stress parking up close to the store, but I can walk fast so it's not a problem.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> He told you straight out that it is painted "parking". I don't know what the issue is here.


It must be different where you guys are.
Where I am the canopy is for loading


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

While on the subject of parking at a big box store, my issue is more with the cities planning and development a-holes who required the new Home Depot to design the parking lot with 15-20 handicap spots right in front. Is this because the majority of people buying carts of drywall, lumber, doors, etc. also need the shortest distance to the stores complimentary hover round?

Then the city added insult to injury by requiring xx number off parking spots in the entire lot. The only way this could be achieved is by creating 100 compact car spots. Really? Did they forget that this is a store primarily for contractors/wannabes with the need to load large items and not a Nordstrom or BabyRUs lot? 

I usually park at the far end of the lot when the canopy is full. Avoids door dings and actually quicker since I can pull through into two spaces instead of trying to get a F350 CC longbed into a space sized for a Prius without having to back in.


----------



## fsdb (Nov 30, 2013)

nickko said:


> Has any one ever had a run in with home owners parking in the contractor spots at hd. I am asking because it is a pet peeve of mine. I hate when I pull up and can't get a spot and have to get dry wall or ply wood and there is two or three cars there.
> Nicko


Contractor parking? I thought that was for soccer moms to park under so they don't have to walk in the rain.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Doctor Handyman said:


> While on the subject of parking at a big box store, my issue is more with the cities planning and development a-holes who required the new Home Depot to design the parking lot with 15-20 handicap spots right in front. Is this because the majority of people buying carts of drywall, lumber, doors, etc. also need the shortest distance to the stores complimentary hover round?
> 
> Then the city added insult to injury by requiring xx number off parking spots in the entire lot. The only way this could be achieved is by creating 100 compact car spots. Really? Did they forget that this is a store primarily for contractors/wannabes with the need to load large items and not a Nordstrom or BabyRUs lot?
> 
> I usually park at the far end of the lot when the canopy is full. Avoids door dings and actually quicker since I can pull through into two spaces instead of trying to get a F350 CC longbed into a space sized for a Prius without having to back in.


Around here the majority of people AREN'T buying carts of drywall, lumber, doors, etc...they're buying light bulbs, flowers, lamp cords, door knobs...etc. Contractors see HD as their playground, yet in reality they are there to sell to the homeowner crowd. I've never walked into a dedicated contractor's store and decided to check out door mats while getting 50 sheets of OSB...that's really not what HD is for. They're not a contractor's store. Just my opinion though...I use HD for things they don't compete with me on...they're my competitor afterall on roofing/siding/doors/windows/etc!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I park in there when I have stuff in the back of my truck. It hopefully keeps it from getting ganked.

Ours is like TNT's, marked parking, then in front of the canopy is a section for pro trailers. This is when I get mad, when a car is parked there in the spaces marked for trailers.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

fsdb said:


> Contractor parking? I thought that was for soccer moms to park under so they don't have to walk in the rain.


What's rain?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

It's all pretty clear at my local Lowe's store.( By the way, this truck was here to get loaded.) There's no "contractor parking) marked anywhere, the commercial sales desk is on this end so that's where most builders park but we're all polite and friendly here so not a problem


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

This is about the only "special" parking.


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

Doctor Handyman said:


> While on the subject of parking at a big box store, my issue is more with the cities planning and development a-holes who required the new Home Depot to design the parking lot with 15-20 handicap spots right in front. Is this because the majority of people buying carts of drywall, lumber, doors, etc. also need the shortest distance to the stores complimentary hover round?
> 
> Then the city added insult to injury by requiring xx number off parking spots in the entire lot. The only way this could be achieved is by creating 100 compact car spots. Really? Did they forget that this is a store primarily for contractors/wannabes with the need to load large items and not a Nordstrom or BabyRUs lot?
> 
> I usually park at the far end of the lot when the canopy is full. Avoids door dings and actually quicker since I can pull through into two spaces instead of trying to get a F350 CC longbed into a space sized for a Prius without having to back in.


doctor handy man
this is the reason for my op. Handicap parking.
about a month ago I parked under the canopy at HD beside a car that had a handicap hanger on the mirror. it was a tight squeeze and I parked close to him and I didn't see him sitting in the car and when I got out of my truck he said something to me about parking to close to him. Keep in mind he is parked right in front of a sign that says parking for our pro customers.
I am not one for confrontation so I said sorry and went in the HD I came out and he was still sitting in his car and his wife came out pushing a cart full of stuff and he jumped out of his car and started loading the stuff in his trunk.
in my mind I was thinking geez I guess the handicap spot isn't close enough for you and that he would be the first person to ***** if someone was parked in the handicap spot. 


fast forward to about four days ago. I go to my local electric supply house and park in front of the store beside the handicap spot. I come out of the store and just then a handicap guy pulls in the handicap spot in a big green Cadillac. As I was getting into my truck he started bitching at me for parking in the handicap spot, I said no I am beside the spot, he says yea, yea, yea. now by this time I am fuming about entitlement people.
two days later I go to my local HD and park under the canopy right beside a handicap car. I go in and then come out and the car is still there.

So I let my emotions get the best of me and left a nasty note on the car and I regret it and feel terrible about it. And to top it off I think he might have gone inside and complained because a few of the people that know I am a regular have been real short with me.
Call it paranoia but in my mind I am thinking they had to look at video to see if it was an employee that left the note. and saw it was me.

so now not only do I feel embarrassed I fell like I need to a find out who the guy was and apologize to him. so I was going to ask one of the people at HD if someone complained and fess up to the note

thanks for listening, long winded I know
nicko


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

nickko said:


> doctor handy man
> this is the reason for my op. Handicap parking.
> about a month ago I parked under the canopy at HD beside a car that had a handicap hanger on the mirror. it was a tight squeeze and I parked close to him and I didn't see him sitting in the car and when I got out of my truck he said something to me about parking to close to him. Keep in mind he is parked right in front of a sign that says parking for our pro customers.
> I am not one for confrontation so I said sorry and went in the HD I came out and he was still sitting in his car and his wife came out pushing a cart full of stuff and he jumped out of his car and started loading the stuff in his trunk.
> ...


I don't think you need to fess up to anything. 

Just quit parking next to handicapped vehicles and parking spaces!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

svronthmve said:


> I don't think you need to fess up to anything. Just quit parking next to handicapped vehicles and parking spaces!


Why would you quit parking next to a handicap vehicle. They clearly have a 3' wheel chair space stripped in blue at the side of there marked HC spot (possibly just a Cali law) The space next to them is legal for everyone. Are you saying they are entitled to there special space and the one next to it?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Handicap spaces are usually (maybe always I don't know) significantly wider than regular spaces. They should have plenty of room even if you park beside the spot


----------



## procrpntr (Nov 17, 2013)

We do not have a Lowe's or home depot here, so no parking problems, that said my truck is usually spotted as I drive in to a supplier, and the order I phoned in is typically waiting for me, I roll to an open space pause long enough for the forklift driver to drop my load on my truck, and away I go. It's called planning, it saves time.


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

FramingPro said:


> I wasn't expecting such a tough crowd. Besides I am (semi) kidding.


I was semi kidding!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

tyb525 said:


> I was semi kidding!


:laughing:
Alrighty i'll give ya that one :thumbup:


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

You won't be knocking anyone out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rex said:


> You won't be knocking anyone out.


He might not, but you never know who his friends are...:whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Even more cowardly sending someone else to do your dirty work.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

rex said:


> Even more cowardly sending someone else to do your dirty work.


Sometimes there are guys lined up just waiting for the opportunity to help out...:whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

That's nice, F- them too. Cowardly bitches.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

rex said:


> That's nice, F- them too. Cowardly bitches.


Now rex, we're trying to keep Nick from turning into an ass hat any further than he seems to have already. So let's lead by example.:clap:

25% kidding


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Now rex, we're trying to keep Nick from turning into an ass hat any further than he seems to have already. So let's lead by example.:clap:
> 
> 25% kidding


He's wanted to work in construction...he was doomed from the get go. Construction is reserved for those that failed at everything else first.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I understand that, big difference between being one and pretending to be one.


----------



## Katatonic (Jun 16, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> One of our HD's just claimed three prime spots for "online order pick-up only". The Lowe's just labeled the first spot near the front door as "employee of the month".
> 
> I noticed the Target parking lots have a spot for expectant mothers and those with young children....so if I don't see any children, should I congratulate them on their pregnancy? :whistling


I like to congratulate all women that look like they might possibly be pregnant....you know, just in case. Don't want to seem rude.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> 25% kidding




:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

rselectric1 said:


> 2% kidding


Fify


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I just followed a left lane bandit for about 4 miles. They would not move from the passing lane so I do my norm and sit on their asses. I go to pull into lowes and guess where the idiot parks. Yeah right under the canopy! Seems these people just don't give a crap.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I just followed a left lane bandit for about 4 miles. They would not move from the passing lane so I do my norm and sit on their asses. I go to pull into lowes and guess where the idiot parks. Yeah right under the canopy! Seems these people just don't give a crap.


Pass on the right.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Noticed a HD worker parking in the Pro spot yesterday to go to work, also a girl parked two spaces back from front in regular lot. Not really surprised about it. More than half of what I see working at HD have no business working retail.


----------



## duckdown (Dec 16, 2008)

nickko said:


> Has any one ever had a run in with home owners parking in the contractor spots at hd. I am asking because it is a pet peeve of mine. I hate when I pull up and can't get a spot and have to get dry wall or ply wood and there is two or three cars there.
> Nicko


There are more than a few of us that drive cars but are still contractors. Really only need the truck for picking up lumber/sheetrock that I under-ordered.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

duckdown said:


> There are more than a few of us that drive cars but are still contractors. Really only need the truck for picking up lumber/sheetrock that I under-ordered.


If you have a car, then there is no need to park in the loading area.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

This was not only a discussion about loading areas....it was a discussion about contractor parking. Perhaps at your HD contractor parking is at or near the loading area but not at all of them. At the HD's in my area it is simply a part of the parking lot with a couple signs that say contractor parking, then there is a totally separate loading zone.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> This was not only a discussion about loading areas....it was a discussion about contractor parking. Perhaps at your HD contractor parking is at or near the loading area but not at all of them. At the HD's in my area it is simply a part of the parking lot with a couple signs that say contractor parking, then there is a totally separate loading zone.


Yep, and anyone parking in the loading zone should be shot.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

My pet peeve is when contractors can't figure out the contractor parking.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sabagley said:


> My pet peeve is when contractors can't figure out the contractor parking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 105046


We don't have big fancy covered lots like there here...just big enough for 2 vehicles.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

That looks like the Baseline location

Can my pet peeve be people who leave their carts in the middle of the parking lot...any parking lot. Even worse when they leave them at in a parking spot when there are other vehicles around it and you don't see it until you start pulling in, then someone pulls right up on your bumper and it's tough to back out. that's my pet peeve...I couldn't care less about loading zones or contractor parking, if I have enough stuff to make a big deal of loading I get it delivered. Not that I buy much at home depot except the occasional box of nails or a handful of 2x


----------



## Jaymz_23 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't mind a bit of a walk through the parking lot. I rather enjoy watching home owners doing funny stuff like trying to ram 25+ 2x4's in the backs of their little grocery getters.


----------



## FLGC (Jul 16, 2008)

Next time slide a flat cart under the front of a truck parked in the loading zone and sit back and watch the show!


----------



## flippinfool (Jan 6, 2009)

mstrat said:


> Doesn't really matter to me where people park, other than in the loading zone (the store near me doesn't have dedicated parking spots there). Though in reality even that doesn't matter to me other than when I see someone (normally joe schmoe) loading their truck (minivan) in the rain because *insert contractor truck with name on it here* is parked there to save walking in the rain. I normally laugh to myself as I park, help them load up quickly and walk away knowing they saw me get outta my truck with name on it. I got a phone call once saying how nice a guy from my company was for helping them.
> 
> Other guy beware: you looked like a jerk...walking out with a box of screws.


:thumbup:

This is far to common. Loading zones are for loading ! Parking spots are for parking ! Nothing like ten trucks jambing up a loading zone on a bad weather day. Most walk out with a bag or two. The same contractors that do this are probably the same guys that take short cuts with their work. If I have a large load I pick it, pay for it, get the truck, drive into the loading zone, load it and drive away. Be considerate of others.


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Home Chitpot and Blowes? Why would a real contractor shop there in the first place? Yeah OK small nickle dime job you are doing on the fly, but that's about it? The quality of their building materials sucks here along with a lot of other stuff they carry and price wise? they are getting you on the convenience


Why shop somewhere like Lowe's or Home Depot? Are you kidding? So.. let's say you need the following items to finish a kitchen rebuild..... I'm not sure if a $40,000 kitchen rebuild qualifies as "Small nickle dime job you are doing on the fly" but anyway, here's what you need.....

6 pieces of casing 
1 gallon of semi-gloss white latex paint
4 undercounter light fixtures
1 P-trap adapter and chrome P-trap set
4 sets of hinges
a box of 18 gauge brads
1 quart of tile sealer
a 1/2" step down threshold
2 GFCI white receptacles

I'm gong to Lowes, park in the parking lot (not the loading zone), walk in, gather my stuff, check out in commercial sales with little or no waiting because there are no homeowners there during the day, say hi and talk football to JT the commercial sales manager, talk to Ms. Annie the cashier about her grandchildren, walk back to the parking lot, load my own stuff and be on my way. All of this in about 20 minutes (depending on how long I talk to JT)

So... tell me again how many stops you're gonna make to gather the same items by STRICKLY using specialty stores. 
I use Graybar but they don't sell casing.
I use Fergusons but they dont' sell brads.
I use the Tile Center, but hey dont' sell P-Traps.
I use Murray Mitchell Lighting but they dont' sell paint.
I use Sherwin Williams, but they don't sell hinges.

It seems that one of us is more effecient than the other because he has no hang ups about buying his material in the same place as homeowners. If you think you're saving money by driving all over town, then congratulations, but my time is worth a hell of a lot more than a couple of bucks. Time off of project means time lost, and time lost means money lost.

I'm just so depressed now to learn that I'm not a "real contractor" because I shop at Lowes.


----------



## KermieB (Jul 27, 2012)

As for the loading zone situation. My local store doesn't have a "contractor parking" area. It's strickly a drive through loading zone. It chaps my ass when I park in the lot, go buy my stuff and then can't drive into the loading zone because of the idiots that park under the canopy. It's even worse when it rains. 

Lowes' employees are not allowed to help load you in the parking lot... .only the loading zone. Also, my store keeps the 1/2" sheetrock under the canopy, not in the store, so if some ahole is parked in front of the sheetrock, then I have to wait for him to be rounded up so they can get the fork truck.... doesn't happen often but it's agrevating when it does. One day I remember having to call for the owner to move his van over the intercom. We must have called him five times. After about 15 minutes, here comes three guys carrying four tubes of caulk, and each of them was driving and parked two cars and a van under the canopy.

Lowe's employees also are not allowed to tell you NOT to park in the loading zone but my commercial sales manager will do it if he's outside.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Around here, they have expanded contractor parking into the loading zone, a really dumb idea. Unless you need to be loaded with a forklift there is no good reason to be in the loading zone. Just keep pushing that cart into the parking lot.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

I parked in the loading area while I went in for supplies but only because I was hoping someone else would come and block this ass hole in between our trucks and then we could take our sweet time to load and check emails.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

There are solutions.

I drive a cube van. And what blows my mind is how people will actually go out of their way to get between the lines...

When ever I park my van, I ALWAYS take a solid FOUR spaces... This way, I have complete access around my truck and can pull out. 99.9% of retards... Err I mean people will try their damnedest to get between them pesky lines, which is great cause that leaves me tons of room.

Also, when driving my pickup, I always take up 2 spots and straddle the line.

Probably explains why my 10 yr old Ranger, has no door dings


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> There are solutions. I drive a cube van. And what blows my mind is how people will actually go out of their way to get between the lines... When ever I park my van, I ALWAYS take a solid FOUR spaces... This way, I have complete access around my truck and can pull out. 99.9% of retards... Err I mean people will try their damnedest to get between them pesky lines, which is great cause that leaves me tons of room. Also, when driving my pickup, I always take up 2 spots and straddle the line. Probably explains why my 10 yr old Ranger, has no door dings


When people do that I park right next to them


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> When people do that I park right next to them


Yep I fold my mirror and park as tight to their drive door as I can.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

KermieB said:


> Why shop somewhere like Lowe's or Home Depot? Are you kidding? So.. let's say you need the following items to finish a kitchen rebuild..... I'm not sure if a $40,000 kitchen rebuild qualifies as "Small nickle dime job you are doing on the fly" but anyway, here's what you need.....
> 
> 6 pieces of casing
> 1 gallon of semi-gloss white latex paint
> ...


You hit the nail on the head . I could not have said that any better.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yep I fold my mirror and park as tight to their drive door as I can.


I guess if you can't change them become one of them...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

CarrPainting said:


> There are solutions.
> 
> I drive a cube van. And what blows my mind is how people will actually go out of their way to get between the lines...
> 
> ...


Oh, you're that guy


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

CarrPainting said:


> There are solutions.
> 
> I drive a cube van. And what blows my mind is how people will actually go out of their way to get between the lines...
> 
> ...


You straddle the line with a ranger?


Dick...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Brian Peters said:


> I guess if you can't change them become one of them...


Motives are different. I am doing it to tick the a-hole of that ticked everyone else off. 

That or hock a loogy on their door handle.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Motives are different. I am doing it to tick the a-hole of that ticked everyone else off. That or hock a loogy on their door handle.


I think guys with any type of vehicle parking in more than one space is worse than parking in the loading zone.

The only times I will take more than one space is when with a trailer and it will be far enough away to not cause an inconvience.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> I think guys with any type of vehicle parking in more than one space is worse than parking in the loading zone.
> 
> The only times I will take more than one space is when with a trailer and it will be far enough away to not cause an inconvience.


And I have never had a problem when they leave a wide berth between them and everyone else.


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm gonna rent a Prius, park it under the canopy at Home Depot then sit back and watch the rage that ensues.


----------



## WalkerTC (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll take up 2 spot but I park far enough away so I'm not screwing up the flow of parking.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> .... Probably explains why my 10 yr old Ranger, has no door dings


No dings, but how many key scratches?


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

CarrPainting said:


> Probably explains why my 10 yr old Ranger, has no door dings


Is this the same Ranger that has your custom made center console that you posted about last year?
http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/ok-i-need-your-help-129706/

Well at least it doesn't have door dings...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Is this the same Ranger that has your custom made center console that you posted about last year?
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/ok-i-need-your-help-129706/
> 
> Well at least it doesn't have door dings...


You know he's crazy, right?:blink:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

No, I just thought he was on some meds.


----------



## FlyFishRI (Aug 17, 2013)

This site gets as bad as the fishing forums during the winter months. haha


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

FlyFishRI said:


> This site gets as bad as the fishing forums during the winter months. haha


But I'm in Southern California so I have no excuse.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Doctor Handyman said:


> Is this the same Ranger that has your custom made center console that you posted about last year?
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f3/ok-i-need-your-help-129706/
> 
> Well at least it doesn't have door dings...


That console is for my work truck, and won't fit into my ranger... And I have modified it a bit since then..... :whistling. 

Hey it works so go lick a tree :thumbsup:

And I never park near the door, no matter how crappy it is outside... I park away from others since most people have no respect for their own vehicles let alone other people's vehicles....

Now... The console I made for my ranger, turned out pretty spiffy. I'm much more 'proud' of the ranger console than the work truck console... Sure I could have spent $150 at a local JY and bought a stock plastic POS console out of another truck.... But, mine works better and it looks nice 

And you should be nice to me, I shot myself in the thumb with the brad nailer making that console you quoted...and that really hurt :sad::whistling


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

I try to stay out of HD. But inevitably I end up there now and again for little stuff.
I usually like to pull my truck, and trailer if I have it with me, right up under the canopy in front of the doors. 
Some times I'll back up and pull forward a few times so the doors open and close( just to piss off the HD employees).
I've even pulled through there just because I was driving by.😜


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

mikec said:


> I try to stay out of HD. But inevitably I end up there now and again for little stuff.
> I usually like to pull my truck, and trailer if I have it with me, right up under the canopy in front of the doors.
> Some times I'll back up and pull forward a few times so the doors open and close( just to piss off the HD employees).
> I've even pulled through there just because I was driving by.?de1c


We get your type....


----------

